# Make your own Google Logo (Photoshop Tutorial)



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2005)

Hereâ€™s a light one to make a logo similar to that of Google.

Required: Catull Font, the official Google font. I donâ€™t have the exact Catull font so I used Catull BQ. If you donâ€™t have that, you can use Book Antiqua.

Step 1: Create a new document with a white background, any size. Type a name or logo, whatever.

Step 2: Select each letter of the Logo and give them colour properties of:

Letter 1: #3364C3
2: #F31903
3: #F7D727
4: #3364C3
5: #44C406
6: #F31903
[If you have more letters in your logo, just repeat the whole order]

Step 3: Go to Layer > Layer Style > Blending Options. Give the following settings for â€œDrop Shadowâ€? and â€œBevel and Embossâ€?
*img300.echo.cx/img300/3046/google12ej.gif

*img300.echo.cx/img300/3778/google28ue.gif

Step 4: Take your Horizontal Type Tool again and type the word â€œTMâ€? with the font Times New Roman. Also, type a small little slogan below the logo with the Arial Font. Change the Opacities of the â€œTMâ€? and â€œSloganâ€? layers to around 40% and 60% respectively.

Youâ€™re done!

*img300.echo.cx/img300/4779/google52gm.jpg


----------



## cheetah (Jun 16, 2005)

Soooooo Small tut.....Goobi man ur great...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 16, 2005)

You tutorials are just so cool !!!


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 16, 2005)

U simply rock


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 16, 2005)

i'm amazed u got the spelling of unbelievably correct.

That's tougher than this tut... lol...


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 16, 2005)

GOOBLEMAMA!!!!
      UNBELIEVABLY SUPERB...


----------



## cheetah (Jun 17, 2005)

hehe Cyberua nice find..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 17, 2005)

Excellent tut. Check my logo
*img277.echo.cx/img277/8665/googlenav16xz.png


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

nice one


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 18, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Excellent tut. Check my logo
> *img277.echo.cx/img277/8665/googlenav16xz.png



Good, but seems a little distorted, can someone explain that ?

and navjot, how did you get a trademark so early ?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 18, 2005)

He didn't use Font Smoothing....


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 18, 2005)

It seems distorted because I am not a very big Photoshop Expert.

How to do font Smoothing?

Do you think Goobimama has a trademark?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments folks. 

Anyway, I think Navjotsingh isn't using the right font. Its very thick(bold?). Also, the letters are very closely spaced. try and space them out...Actually, try and get the official google font....catull. 



> Do you think Goobimama has a trademark?


and no, goobimama isn't a trademark (might soon be though..)


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 18, 2005)

i was talking about navjot's logo having a trademark. altough goobimama should be easy to get, unless you become too poular


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 18, 2005)

where do i get catull BQ m8?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't know if I'm allowed to spell it out. But I got mine through p2p (shareaza). 

Cool avatar by the way. I always liked the sony ericsson logo.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 18, 2005)

Even I got it from a non legal source.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 19, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Cool avatar by the way. I always liked the sony ericsson logo.



unfortunately, their phones don't live up to it.

Is catcull copyrighed or somethin'


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 19, 2005)

*img72.echo.cx/img72/271/abhishekgoogleblindcopy8xm.jpg


Didn't have the Catull font though.


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 20, 2005)

I Love my SE phones.. some people love their bricks.. i don't bother. 
mail it to me @ goobi.. i'm a photography enthusiast by the way, u got me into photoshop with ur cool tuts.. thx m8 (dineshonline @ gmail)


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 20, 2005)

abhishekkulkarni said:
			
		

> *img72.echo.cx/img72/271/abhishekgoogleblindcopy8xm.jpg
> 
> 
> Didn't have the Catull font though.



Not THAT looks good, did you use font smoothing


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 20, 2005)

No I did not use font smoothing.Even Goobi hasn't mentioned it anywhere in his tut.I guess Navjot goofed it up somewhere bcoz of which the font appears distorted.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2005)

Incidentally, I am using "Sharp" as the method of anti aliasing (Its on your options bar when you select the text tool). Though, I don't think it would affect the effect to such a degree. I think Navjot is using Book Antiqua BOLD....Its very thick....


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 20, 2005)

No I used CatullBQ Bold. I think i need to remove bold.


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm completely new to photoshop and am trying to learn from tuts here....

Anyways, Great TUT and here's what I've tried......

This is the first one

*www.geocities.com/khattam_khattam/kha1.JPG



Since I didn't get the font, So I thought of trying other suitable ones..

I even tried this

*www.geocities.com/khattam_khattam/kha2.jpg



Finally, I got close......


*www.geocities.com/khattam_khattam/kha3.jpg


----------



## cyberia.in (Jul 19, 2005)

it works great with reservoirgrunge font. I don't have an image now though. I'll post it soon


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 19, 2005)

@cyberia.in

And where can we find it??


----------



## cyberia.in (Jul 28, 2005)

*www.cyberia.in/wp-content/themes/Wuhan/images/header.jpg


----------



## The Webmaster (Jul 29, 2005)

excellent work Gobi, Nice tut, google's logo is quite appealing.


----------



## Amit Kumar (Aug 11, 2005)

hmmmmmmm

me gotta try dis


----------



## rajas (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry if iam off topic or something.

Chk this link for Google logo maker *www.logogle.com/ggl.php?hl=ja&lo=Dragoogle
(in the above link, just change dragoogle as the the one u need.
example: *www.logogle.com/ggl.php?hl=ja&lo=Digit )

*www.logogle.com/img/ggl/d0l.gif*www.logogle.com/img/ggl/i3.gif*www.logogle.com/img/ggl/g0.gif*www.logogle.com/img/ggl/i2.gif*www.logogle.com/img/ggl/t1.gif

try this link for Yahoo Logo:
*logo54.com/net/yahoo/

Have fun.
guys I anyone can find a link


----------

